
How  Hackers Could Kill You Right Now - Lightning
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-04/ways-hackers-could-kill-you-right-now
======
jameswyse
Well that's dumb, the header says "Australian Popular Science" then below it
says "Content Not Available in Australia".

Screenshot: <http://t.co/AHVdlaBmtj>

